# YES! NO!



## Morpheus uk (Jun 30, 2007)

My Euchomanella sp is shedding to adult!!!!!!!!!!!

Which is great part from the fact that the male is no were near 

No idea how old he is as ive had my female since she was like a hair strand :lol: , so say the moment my female turned adult, and the male turned sub adult at the same time, will he still moult in time to shed with the female?


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

> My Euchomanella sp is shedding to adult!!!!!!!!!!!Which is great part from the fact that the male is no were near
> 
> No idea how old he is as ive had my female since she was like a hair strand :lol: , so say the moment my female turned adult, and the male turned sub adult at the same time, will he still moult in time to shed with the female?


You mean to mate with the female? Yes, if the species lives a couple months as an adult.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes the female lives longer than male.


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

Why I like the females better  .

So you don't know if the male is going to molt into a sub-adult?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 30, 2007)

Didnt really explain myself there, the female is shedding to adult, *NOW*

And the male is sub adult but miles off shedding to adult, *NOW* lol


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, then you're absolutely fine.

Love your avatar  .


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks :mrgreen:

Well thats a relief, so should i just keep the female colder slower down and opposite for male?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

Of course, you know not to do too much of both.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 30, 2007)

You can slow the female down, but to be honest it isn't worth it. The females of this species are very long lived. Plus she needs to have been mature for a long time - theses are male munchers :wink:


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 30, 2007)

oh plop, my males been adult for a fortnight and my closest females are pre subs.


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that would be more of a problem.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 1, 2007)

Best i could do for now sry






















"I could see you through the corner of my eye!"


----------



## Asa (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice pics! I want that species.


----------



## RodG (Jul 1, 2007)

Great photos 8) Would be nice to work with this species


----------

